# A new "Black 6" Me109 clip



## v2 (Feb 4, 2007)

Flying Machines TV


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2007)

Good clip although I think I have seen it before. The Spitfire and the Blenheim clips were interesting.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 4, 2007)

Very good.


----------



## freeflight (Feb 15, 2007)

"One summer - Two Messerschmitts" DVD immediately ordered when I saw the trailer... 
At least some nice shots without boring music, just the DB at full throttle...mmmhhhhhh


----------

